# Sex of my new DT?



## abeck (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there, thanks for all who told me my shelter tortoise was a DT! We picked it up today, gladly it's eating and was happy to roam around! I need more info on age & sex. It's 7.02 ibs. about 6-7" long. Here are pics of the under shell.






Also, seems like it's been through some tough times. My tort is missing nails and the shell looks rugged. How do i go about a bath? Sorry this is my first DT. We have a russian, i assume the care is the same, DT's are just bigger guys. Thanks for any help. I just wanna give the guy a better life than it's had.


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like a female to me.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
Your new Desert tortoise looks like a female and she's adult, so hard to tell her age. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

abeck, to give mine a bath I simply use the hose and a soft nail brush. and yes the care is close to Russians.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 9, 2008)

Definitely an old wild female. Looks like she's got some scars on her left forelimb - probably chewed on by a coyote. Her eyes look a little puffy, too, so watch closely for development of a respiratory infection. And DEFINITELY keep her separated from your Russian tortoise.


----------



## abeck (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks so much! Here are some more pics. Do her eyes look pretty puffy? I'll take her in tomorrow for a check up. She is eating good and seems pretty friendly. Could she be wild? Would it be best for me to keep her captive? Or is it possible she just had a rough captive life? She seems social. She was in a metro city shelter as a stray, wish she could tell me her story


----------



## Shelly (Jul 9, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> Definitely an old wild female.



How can you tell she is/was wild?


----------



## abeck (Jul 9, 2008)

i've already discovered she is a good climber! She got out of her gated area, we kept wondering how she got out, then we caught her doing it. Sadly, we live in an apt. and i've allowed her the entire balcony now, it's enclosed, she can't dig or get out. I'm worried the area is too small for her. I've read they need tons of room. Sh seems happy, as long as she's in the sun of the patio. Does she NEED a bigger space? My patio is about 14x6 feet. Would it be best to re home her where she can have a yard?


----------



## abeck (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some more pics. Sorry for being cheesy! Torts are just so amazing, they're such funny creatures!








pics of her toes on her right front foot


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2008)

Ideally, yes, she needs a yard with grass and dirt. But just like others who keep there inside in rubbermaid tubs with as natural as possible dirt, plants a light,, it can be done. It look like she is bedded on Alfalfa. Best to use Grass hay. You can get an entire bale at a feed store for about $16. Much cheaper then buying the store bags if you have a dry storage area. Real sun is very important, but not hot blazing sun with no where to get out of the heat. A good diet is very important too. Not just what she likes to eat, but what is good for her. And dont forget her calcium!
 
At least she is out of the shelter. My expereince with them, is they mean well and try, but most really just have no clue what thier needs are. One had a box turtle in water! " we were told it was a turtle, and they live in water"... ugh!


----------



## abeck (Jul 9, 2008)

so I should find her a new home that is better equipped for her She is such a doll, but it's important she gets what she needs. How do i go about finding her a proper home?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you ever tell us what city you live in?

There's no reason you can't fix up the balcony so that she can live there happily. Do you have plans to move into a house with a yard in the near future? Your balcony might be a bit small, but she could get used to it. Its always better to have a yard so she can wander and get exercise, with a nice variety of things to graze on. The fact that you are willing to consider finding her a new home tells us that you really care for this animal and want to do the right thing for her. If you're willing to spend some money to fix up the balcony to a more environmentally tortoise friendly area, I think it can be done. Not easy, but it can be done.

Yvonne


----------



## abeck (Jul 9, 2008)

she is very adventurous, I'm sure she would be thrilled to have a desert tort habitat. I'm so sad and wish i could give her the space she needs. Sadly, our work is in Los Angeles for the next couple of years, we can't afford a home here, so apt. living is all we have, for now. My boyfriend wasn't paying attention, she came right inside and actually curled up in bed with my dog. I couldn't believe it! then she decided she'd rather lay underneath the bed and started burrowing. My dog is older and isn't phased by much, she seemed happy to have the company!


----------

